# Balnaring Vic 19/08/06



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Peddled out past the permanent markers of Balnaring this morning and found plenty of yellow fin pike 50 to 90cm that were grabbing surface lures and divers. Also delighted to catch first Westernport pinkie 1.5kg on deep diving hb. Sorry, forgot the camera.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Great effort Scott, good to hear of plenty of action down that way. Was there much boat traffic? I`m heading down that way next weekend. Steve.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Steve

Only saw 1 other boat from a distance. Its was a bit windy and bumpy with large swell out there but fine for bobing up and down on kayaks.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Good stuff Scott. Can't wait to try Westernport.

At 1.5kg, that's a decent pinkie. Not an expert but when does it stop being a pinkie and become a snappper??
Philip


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdnrP+EAAB5fgAASQKW1GoAgFAo/7/+gMACkEVPxGo1NNB6QHkj9IJvVDQap5NU/RJ+kyRoNPSBoNDIY0aNAMmQ0YjTQNMBBxJJpXTvyJxPPVSwzVkOu7fZAESVtlQUr15ZeY46TWi0ZYMZ+ozN+JaKN41OA+hADUEcxeM4QQvtsGHA4ri6Di6NPk+WccSiB+K/AlbR6WHk4+HgbJTuGrBLFCUOprRtIS3jW43rICsK04hRRFzOAkVVvu+c6zbS71QQZYOTKtF/i7kinChIbPWf8IA==


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Fine yakkin effort to the east Scott....Why is it Westernport? Port on the West of the bay I'm guessing? Anyways, nice fish


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Red, those Pike make great Thai Fish Cakes, even my fussy missus eats them.

Thanks Poddy, I see you pulled some nice Pinkies at Rickets. Your the King.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZiHALgAACRfgAASUGeAEolAXQo/7/8gMACswpM1HqAaNABoaZBoCKepptDUZNT1GAJgIaYGqeKT2kmTMiaHlMgA8iHill3uAsztl69gYjqPjkS0x+liA3sQmBtlZiICql9gZDGbsGWBYnBwOjIN2InCNF2eKNBThklKVeUDBtc39PeQiIPL2LlVRetRVlX8sCBDAdjf9kctH8cDkGPJ4IFO6qpAiEfglcFgwv7egkg07B1Nw/nmtIXLnGLkSeCoIIJQMxB6lEjoGQkSv0n52LuSKcKEhMQ4BcA=


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Red

Remove all skin and bones from fish fillets. I just cut the rib section away and give them to my power boat brother for snapper bait.

Process them with 1 or 2 eggs for binding, a knob of fresh ginger and equal amaount of fresh garlic. Add chopped green onion, a dash of Thai Fish sauce for salt and a pinch of palm or cane sugar for sweet. Go easy on the salt and sweet, a little too much of either and you are buggered.

I fry them in the pan with a spray of light oil oil rather than deep frying and the result is not as heavy.

Dip them in Thai chilli sauce with a dash of the fish sauce mixed in.

I recently learnt a lesson about fish sauce. The little bottles sold in supermarkets are over concentrated and rank tasting. Buy the large bottles sold in asian markets or stores they cost as much and are far superior. I use one from Thailand called Golden Boy and its has realy changed the quality of my Thai cooking.

Cheers

Scott


----------

